# Incorrect Password With Networked Computers



## OrbitzXT (Feb 18, 2011)

At work we have a PC that hosts all of the files everyone uses in the office. It used to have XP on it, as most of the PCs in the office do, but I put Windows 7 on it this time. Now I'm having a slight issue where everytime the XP computers log on, the first time they try and access the network drive they all get a window that says "Connect to \\Server\Data Files", then the actual message says "Incorrect password or unknown username for: \\Server\Data Files.

There is a place to type a username, which has NX02\Server at the moment, and if I type the correct password, it works and they can connect until they restart again. NX02 is the PC I'm on trying to connect to the Server.

I have a Windows 7 PC in the office I use and it doesn't have this problem. How can I resolve this? My coworkers think it's annoying.


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2011)

Is password protected sharing turned off?

I'm sitting at an XP machine at the moment, so I can't lead you through the screens to get to it. However, it's in the networking section main configuration somewhere.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure how you have the mapped share set, if its through active directory, manually mounting on each box or a script. If its manually mounting you probably just need to redo it. And check the box to remember the credentials and remount on boot, etc. 

If script or AD, not entirely sure what you would set.


----------



## RandomUserName (Feb 24, 2011)

One solution may be to delete the share and recreate it using the "net use" command in DOS.

Format is:

*net use* [drive letter]*: \\*[server name or ip]*\*[shared folder name] */savecred /persistent:yes*


```
net use y: \\servername\sharedfolder /savecred /persistent:yes
```

You'll have to enter a valid username and password that exists on the target server at this point, but the connection should now persist past re-logins and reboots

Good luck!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2011)

OrbitzXT said:


> At work we have a PC that hosts all of the files everyone uses in the office. It used to have XP on it, as most of the PCs in the office do, but I put Windows 7 on it this time. Now I'm having a slight issue where everytime the XP computers log on, the first time they try and access the network drive they all get a window that says "Connect to \\Server\Data Files", then the actual message says "Incorrect password or unknown username for: \\Server\Data Files.
> 
> There is a place to type a username, which has NX02\Server at the moment, and if I type the correct password, it works and they can connect until they restart again. NX02 is the PC I'm on trying to connect to the Server.
> 
> I have a Windows 7 PC in the office I use and it doesn't have this problem. How can I resolve this? My coworkers think it's annoying.



Ive had the same issues. I think it has to do with the way Windows 7 handles the workgroup.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2011)

it is crappy windows. not meant for sharing within different domains, operating systems. make a .bat file with the proper net use command and put it in your startup directory and you should be good to go.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 24, 2011)

I had trouble with my Windows 7 machine and shared folders doing the same thing.In the end I just used a simple script to map the shared drives and put it in the Startup folder.

Here is an example of the script -


```
' VBScript to map a network drive with all 5 arguments.
' ----------------------------------------------------------------------'
Option Explicit
Dim objNetwork
Dim strDriveLetter, strRemotePath, strUser, strPassword, strProfile


' Values of variables set
strDriveLetter = "[I][B]X:[/B][/I]"
strRemotePath = "[I][B]\\servername\share[/B][/I]"
strUser = "[I][B]username[/B][/I]"
strPassword = "[I][B]password[/B][/I]"
strProfile = "false"

' This section creates a network object. (objNetwork)
' Then apply MapNetworkDrive method. Result ?: drive
Set objNetwork = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Network")
objNetwork.MapNetworkDrive strDriveLetter, strRemotePath, _
strProfile, strUser, strPassword

' Values of variables set
strDriveLetter = "[I][B]W:[/B][/I]"
strRemotePath = "[I][B]\\servername\share[/B][/I]"
strUser = "[I][B]username[/B][/I]"
strPassword = "[I][B]password[/B][/I]"
strProfile = "false"

' This section creates a network object. (objNetwork)
' Then apply MapNetworkDrive method. Result ?: drive
Set objNetwork = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Network")
objNetwork.MapNetworkDrive strDriveLetter, strRemotePath, _
strProfile, strUser, strPassword


' Extra code just to add a message box
WScript.Echo " All drives mapped " 
WScript.Quit

' End of script .
```


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is crappy windows. not meant for sharing within different domains, operating systems. make a .bat file with the proper net use command and put it in your startup directory and you should be good to go.



Just going to suggest this.


----------



## ktr (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, I would look into a better O/S for hosting a server. Windows (except server version) is poor for multiple connections, multiple users, and has the worst permissions system.


----------

